# slings not eating?



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have 4 slings, a g.rosea, g.pulchripes, a.versi and b smithi.

The g.rosea is about 2cm, the g.pulchripes 1.5cm, versi about 2cm and the smithi 1cm.

The rosea and pulchripes last ate on the 26th Jan, the day I got them. Ive offered mealworms with crushed heads - they were still wriggling. And baby roaches but the slings run away from them..? Ive crushed them and put them back in but they dont appear to of been touched. They do have water available, they are both in cricket tubs with eco earth, hides and a fake plant. They dont appear to be stressed, always sat out rather than hiding away. I could move them back into the little pots they were sent in?

The versi I havent seen eat, he has been offered mealworms and roaches, although I have put a live roach in that I cant see anywhere.

The b.smithi is tiny, could easily sit on a 5p! He has been offered roaches and mealworms too but havent seen him eat. He gets offered water every other day and he was sat over the water earlier so think he has drank. He is in little plastic pot, about 4cm across.

They are all kept next to a heatmat, but not on it. The rosea, pulchripes and smithi are bone dry, the versi is humid at one side of the pot, dry the other.

Any tips to get them to eat? I could try crickets, but would be worried about leaving a live cricket in over night with the smithi as he is so small I sometimes cant see him on the eco earth!

Thanks


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

i feed my tiny slings bean weevils or crush the head of a small cricket..


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

Pre-molt? My b.vagans and a.versi slings all went for a couple of weeks without eating before they molted, a couple a bit longer. Been weevils are good coz they can go in live, won't attract mites and won't munch your slings if they do decide to molt (to the best of my knowledge) All my slings have them :2thumb:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

How long is too long for them not to eat? Im a worrier lol and they are so tiny!

Will order some been weevils, thanks!


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not sure how long too long is with slings as I haven't had them all that long. One of my b.vagans is very small and hardly eats but as long as they have access to water that's the main thing. Just keep an eye on them really. Once you get your been weevils you can just put one in for them and if they want it they'll eat it, it's much less to worry about. How do you give the rosea, pulchripes and smithi water?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much, they will eat when they are hungry, they wont starve themselves to death.
Its possible that they are all in pre moult, just throw a dead cricket or dead roach in every few days and they will eat when they are ready.

With the versi, I noticed mine struggling to catch her food off the floor, so I now feed her from the entrance to her tube web, put a dead cricket there and it will be gone by morning.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Catherine896 said:


> How long is too long for them not to eat? Im a worrier lol and they are so tiny!
> 
> Will order some been weevils, thanks!


I had a 1.5cm g pulchripes sling go for over 2 months without eating or drinking anything, they will be fine.
I wouldn't bother with the weevils, I only use them with tiny arboreal's because they tend to climb a lot unlike crix and roaches.


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

the bean weevils were for the tiny slings not 2cm ones.
none of my tiny 1's will go for pre-killed so bean weevils are the best way to go, they will not harm the sling even if its moulting & they live for days in the tub so if it doesnt eat it right away its there for when it does.


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe the pre-moult? Did you get your slings from TSS? I had a teeny B.smithi (1cm) that went into moult staright away after getting it, unfortunately didn't make it 
Give them a few days to settle in, and then try again with pinhead crix or simililar.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

2 of the slings came from me. I can send a weevil culture out if u cover the £2 postage.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hiya, that would be great, Ill PM you now!

The smithi and versi were from TSS, sorry about your little smithi 

The rosea and pulchripes have a milk lid, and I put a couple drops of water in when its gone (its not full up with water) The smithi is so tiny Ive kept him in a tiny pot so Im putting a drip or 2 down the side for him.

Good thing is I think the versi is eating a roach! He is down on the floor with it though and has been like it last night, so not sure if thats OK or not? He doesnt seem to be moving, shall I just leave him?

Thanks


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

selina20 said:


> 2 of the slings came from me. I can send a weevil culture out if u cover the £2 postage.



Is that offer open to anyone ??


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Charles_Tuna said:


> Is that offer open to anyone ??


Will be getting some off a friend hopefully to restart my culture. But when i get some more then it shall be. I dont like the extortionate prices these go for.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Think the little versi is dead  Hes just curled up and not moving (no he isnt on his back), have left him in though just incase.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Catherine896 said:


> Think the little versi is dead  Hes just curled up and not moving (no he isnt on his back), have left him in though just incase.


Try spraying with water???????


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ill give it a go, thanks


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh no, poor versi.
I hope he is ok. It sucks when this happens.
One of the perils of having avic slings I'm afraid.


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

Make sure the water is near its mouth parts tho so that it can get to it just be careful not to drown it. if you can get it out and put it in another container it might help


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww, hope it's ok  x


----------

